# Masticatory Muscle Myositis



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Scary! Thanks for the info. Dusty is due for his first rabies vaccine and I dread getting it...it is an absolute necessity, not only by law, but because we live in a rural area with wildlife all around. But I still dread it! My previous vet dabbled in holistic medicine along with her tradiational practice and she always gave somethng called Thuja before and after vaccs.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

A pup that was donated to a service dog school I work with was recently diagnosed with this disease. I had never heard of it before, but it was the atrophy of the muscles in the skull that were noticed and led to a diagnosis.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very scary when you realize my 7 pound Swizzle gets half the dose of a 1000 pond horse. That is just crazy.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Is there any way to really check the dosage amount from the vets? How would you even question it and would you get a true answer? This whole vaccine stuff has got me thinking alot lately.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

The fact that a 3 pound dog gets the same dose of rabies vaccine as a 100 pound dog (1ml) is concerning in itself. The dose for a horse is 2 ml. 

Apparently they do make a Thimersol free vaccine now and we can start by requesting only the mercury free vaccine be used on our animals.

Here's another link with more good info:

The Rabies Vaccine for Dogs: Side Effects and Precautions You Can Take


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My Doberman had this. Or it could have been a related thing that does the opposite: trigeminal neuropathy. One prevents the jaw from opening as it progresses and the other makes it so the jaw won't close. Terrified, I consulted with a specialist at WSU vet hospital and he said it might not progress. At that time he said they don't know what causes it but it could be a virus that comes and goes. In Lyric's case, it did not progress very far thankfully. His cheeks and temples and around his jaw got very atrophied. I was freaking out. But then they started filling in again and he seemed to be over it.

Another thing he got were those mysterious head tremors where his head just vibrated and trembled for a few moments. Giving him a treat would bring him out of it. 

Then he got liver disease...chronic active and copper storage...two types. 
He was managed quite well and then he got stomach cancer and that was it.

So, within his four year life span on this earth, he had all this. I wonder too about vaccines. I'm going to go read that link now. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

That's heartbreaking, Poodlebeguiled. So sorry, I can only imagine your pain. 
Dogs in Europe live longer than our dogs here in the US. Pet food is on a par with ours but their animals don't receive near the amount of vaccinations that ours get. Makes one wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## PoodleJack (Jun 15, 2013)

My friends dog got cancer at the injection site of a vaccine at 5 years old. The vet will not admit that it was due to the vaccine, but I certainly feel otherwise. It is very upsetting. With my new baby Jack, I ask my vet questions concerning everything he does! I will not allow him to get the flu vaccine. It is sad that I have to research and verify everything that he tells me! I feel your pain! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweetp, that is the perfect word to describe what Poodlebeguiled went through with her Doberman, heartbreaking. 

PoodleJack, your vet has a vaccination for the flu?


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

As far as I know, the rabies vaccination is not required in British Columbia. Our Vet said it wasn't necessary so she never gave it. However, if we ever wanted to go to the U.S. we would need proof of vaccination to enter and also to re-enter Canada. I'm not sure what the requirements are for other provinces.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Vaccines can be scary, especially because we attribute a lot of diseases to them (whether or not we use vaccines as scapegoats is another story). But at the same time they can prevent many deadly diseases. 

If you do not vaccinate for rabies, and your dog contracts it, it is 100% dead. No treatments. Distemper is also deadly, very few dogs recover from this without thousands of dollars in treatments (and even then, many don't recover). While parvo is generally a puppy disease, its because most older dogs have already been vaccinated for it. 

Many vets are now on board with a 3 year rabies vaccine, and a rotating DH2PP vaccine (once every 3 years). Not all are, but you can certainly find a vet who is.

Vaccinating your dog is something that isnt taken lightly - we vaccinate to PROTECT against some deadly diseases, yet vaccines CAN have negative outcomes. Actual percentage of negative outcomes are far less than you hear (because you dont hear about the "success" stories of vaccines), but something everyone should be aware of.

I will give three success stories:

My JRT contracted Distemper. He was vaccinated once at the shelter before I got him but never received his full puppy shots. He was very sick, but was able to pull through with no lasting effects. 

My old dog bit another, it was a freak accident, but there was a puncture. The owner reported her (we completely understood) to Animal Control and because of the puncture wound she needed to be confined. If she hadnt had rabies vaccines, she would have needed to be euthanized.

Same dog, older at the time, contracted lepto. Was vaccinated and had very minimal signs. Just 2 weeks antibiotics and she was back to normal. Lepto can be deadly.

Again, Not saying every dog needs to be overvaccinated, but there IS a purpose to them - its up to you and your vet to decide what the risk-benefit's are to vaccinating or not vaccinating them.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Lotusland spoos said:


> As far as I know, the rabies vaccination is not required in British Columbia. Our Vet said it wasn't necessary so she never gave it. However, if we ever wanted to go to the U.S. we would need proof of vaccination to enter and also to re-enter Canada. I'm not sure what the requirements are for other provinces.


BC is a rabies-free province! Quite incredible. I would not vaccinate for rabies unless there was a chance your dog could acquire it. In BC, there's no chance unless they travel frequently. I believe Alberta, Manitoba and Ontario require rabies...not sure about the maritimes or upnorth.


----------



## PoodleJack (Jun 15, 2013)

CT Girl, 
Yes, my vet recommends a flu shot. My Jack cannot go to daycare at the vet because they require the vaccine! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Samba! Thankyou, thankyou, THANKYOU for your posts! Finally some words of reason. I too am a believer that way too many love to use caccines as a "scapegoat" for every disease knows to man. Distemper and parvo are often "it" for the dog. They contract it and it's end of story for that dog. I work in a vet clinic and it's really sad that the survival rate for those types of disease are already so poor, but when we talk about the cost of treating said disease, already half the owners say that due to financial constrictions on top of not the best recovery rates the dog must be put down.  Reserved vaccine approach yes, but come on people, VACCINATE for the CORE stuff, I beg you!

Rebecca

PS - the "flu" shot is mixed in with the intra nasal Bordetella (kennel cough) so my bet is that's what they're talking about


----------



## PoodleJack (Jun 15, 2013)

There is influenza mixed in with a vaccine, but my vet requires a separate canine flu shot. There was an outbreak of canine flu in 2004 in Florida. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I think every responsible pet owner will agree that the core vaccinations are necessary. My dogs have all been immunized as puppies but I am opposed to annual vaccinations. I do titers and both my dogs still have antibodies at 9.5 and 7 years old. 
All veterinarians are vaccinated against rabies early in their careers but I doubt they're getting vaccinated against rabies every year, or every three years as is recommended for our dogs! 
Vaccinations given to our children are not repeated every year for the rest of their lives so why then should we continue to pump these toxins into our dogs?


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

All I am going to say is .. Have you ever seen a human die from rabies! It is the most tragic thing you have ever seen. In africa if you cant prove your dog has been vacinated it is dead! Most animals wild or domesticated can contract or carry it! My dogs including the little 3 kg Tpoo are vacinated every year with no side effects.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> I think every responsible pet owner will agree that the core vaccinations are necessary. My dogs have all been immunized as puppies but I am opposed to annual vaccinations. I do titers and both my dogs still have antibodies at 9.5 and 7 years old.
> All veterinarians are vaccinated against rabies early in their careers but I doubt they're getting vaccinated against rabies every year, or every three years as is recommended for our dogs!
> Vaccinations given to our children are not repeated every year for the rest of their lives so why then should we continue to pump these toxins into our dogs?


Titres are fine, and yes healthier for your dog. However, annual titres for all the diseases can be quite costly and not all owners have the funds to do these. Lepto titres should be done every 6 months, rabies every years and depending on the core vaccines, parinfluenza, distemper, adenovirus etc. are also recommended every one to three years. 

Anyone working with animals should have rabies titres done annually after 3 years of receiving their vaccine. I dont know why you would assume that it isnt the same for people? I have had a total of 4 rabies vaccines in the past 10 years. I have also had 3 tetanus vaccines. 

We pump these toxins into our dogs to protect them from diseases that WILL kill them if they acquire them, but if you titre for them and they dont need more vaccines - then obviously dont give them. Not all dogs keep immunity well, just like people each dog is different.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know there seems to be soo much controversy over vaccines that after a while it still leaves the questions of "well what should I do" I know for me personally owning Spoos for over 20 years - currently have a 13 weeks old in the house ) It is scary... I spoke to my vet about titers for this guy. We both agreed to do the normal stuff for the first year & then start doing titers thereafter for the vaccines outside of rabies & bortadella as I need those for grooming... The first pup that was picked for me from another litter had a reaction to the initial puppy shot.... My breeder (also a vet tech) came to find out that the 3 in 1 administered has been causing reactions to puppies from her personal network of poodle people - so now she does 3 separate shots with much success... One thing to note - she did mention with the 3 in 1 the pups would let out a little yelp after it was administered - when doing the 3 separate shots - not a word... My pup is from a litter where it was done as 3 separate shots; when he went for his booster - the 3 in 1 I believe it was - he screamed afterwards something awful - I almost cried because I have never seen that happen... Apparently the serum can sting....massaging the area & some treats made it all better - I probably needed more calming down than he did... 

The reaction wasn't too bad - just alarming! He is doing fine now and living with his new poodle parents being a happy healthy boy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Vaccines are a wonderful thing but unfortunately over vaccination has lead to problems. I discuss the pro and cons of each shot with my vet (except legally mandated rabies). I plan to do the same as Sweetp as long as I can afford to do so. I will look into the expense of titters when the time comes. 

Salamk, do many people contract rabies in South Africa? Even if this is the case there is no need for a yearly vaccination as the shots lasts for at least three years so there is no additional risk for people by administering the vaccine once every three years. Of course if a yearly vaccine is required by law that is what you must do.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Samba said:


> Anyone working with animals should have rabies titres done annually after 3 years of receiving their vaccine. I dont know why you would assume that it isnt the same for people? I have had a total of 4 rabies vaccines in the past 10 years. I have also had 3 tetanus vaccines.


Who is more likely to come into contact with rabies, the veterinarian and his staff who come into contact with countless animals a day, or my stay at home dogs? If vet office staff get titers every 3 years shouldn't titers be good enough for my animals who have had their vaccinations to begin with instead of continually pumping them full of unnecessary preservatives and antigens throughout their short lives? 

I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this topic. I lean more towards a holistic approach to health care. Always have. 

I ordered a book which looks like a good read - Mark of the Beast, Hidden in Plain Sight by Patricia Jordan, DVM. 

CT girl, ask your vet to do your titers through Vaccicheck. Costs the vet around $20.00 - $25.00 and the cost to you should be around $40.00 - $45.00, which is more affordable than it used to be.
Check it out at: vaccicheck.com


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

People most at risk of rabies live in rural areas of Africa and Asia, where access to healthcare and animal health facilities is limited, stray dogs are more common, and fewer pets are regularly vaccinated against rabies. Children are at the highest risk of dog rabies; about 30% to 60% of the victims of dog bites are children less than 15 years of age, and children often play with animals and are less likely to report bites or scratches.
In areas known for rabies, persons with frequent exposure to animals (e.g. veterinarians or animal health workers, wildlife specialists or researchers) are also at high risk.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

@sweetpea do your animals ever come in contact with feral cats, bats, raccoons also deer and cattle all these can carry rabies some without showing any outward symptoms.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

@sulamk: Here are pictures of the front and back of our yard, we live in the country where deer, raccoons, red fox, coyotes, wild turkey, possums, armadillos and feral cats are plentiful.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Dont know how to post more than one picture at a time but here's our back yard this past winter with a bunch of wild turkey. We've always lived in the country with an abundance of wild life.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

you are lucky , so am I I live in A village that is a nature reserve along with the Wetland surrounding ît.
I did post some pics or rather a Facebook 
ink. if you wish too friend me [email protected] you can also see the pics in that link even if you don't friend me-,


----------

